# lionel 4090 transformer



## dad roadie (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi to all,
I'm new to the forum and was wondering if anyone could advise me if a Lionel 4090 transformer has the same power (90watts) as a older Lionel 1044 or 1033 unit. The 4090 is marked at 40VA instead of our 1044 which is marked at 90watts.Both the 4090 and 1044 look identical. I have a chance to pick up a 4090 in great shape very reasonably to use as a second transformer for our Christmas layout. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!
All the Best!
Dad Roadie


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

dad roadie said:


> Hi to all,
> I'm new to the forum and was wondering if anyone could advise me if a Lionel 4090 transformer has the same power (90watts) as a older Lionel 1044 or 1033 unit. The 4090 is marked at 40VA instead of our 1044 which is marked at 90watts.Both the 4090 and 1044 look identical. I have a chance to pick up a 4090 in great shape very reasonably to use as a second transformer for our Christmas layout. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!
> All the Best!
> Dad Roadie



Google Ohms Law Calculator.

You will be able to determine the difference.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

40 VA is around 40 watts, it's a pretty anemic transformer. The 1033 puts out about 70 watts at the output, the 90 watt rating is the input watts.

I'd hold out for the 1033 or larger, they can be had in the $25 range in good condition.


----------



## dad roadie (Dec 1, 2012)

*thanks!!*

Thanks for the reply's! I was told the 4090 was the same wattage as the 1044. Glad to get the information before I made a mistake. I will let the guy at the hobby shop know that he is misrepresenting the product!
All the Best!
Dad Roadie


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

At 40VA, it's not a 90 watt transformer, of that I am certain.


----------

